# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Goodbye Highlander

## acameron

In 2001/2 while I was living in Edinburgh a small band of "Orgers" joined in from all over the world usually on a Friday night and we used to congregate in the chat room of Caithness.org. How strange we must have all looked to our family as individuals sitting in front of a computer screen in tears of laughter. Highlander was one of the crew back in the good old days where we looked forward to Friday nights when the craic was sometimes outrageous. Highlander was one of the first moderators, and I dont want to grass her off but I am sure she wont mind telling you, she used to abuse her authority and lovingly giving me the "boot" from the chat room when I used to get the better of her. 
I met Highlander in person in 2002 and knew who she was and from then on regard Highlander and Mr Highlander (as she used to regard her better half) as solidly good people who would go out there way to help you where ever they could. 
I am so saddened by the news and my heart goes out to all the family. I will miss you Highlander X

----------


## dragonfly

There are many who will have fond memories of Highlander and her warm, friendly personality.  She was full of life and laughter, her eyes twinkled when speaking to you.  Sadly missed indeed and heartfelt condolences to her family.

----------


## cuddlepop

:: Couldnt believe what I was reading and had to check it was the "highlander" from the forum.
She was such a welcoming "influence" when I first joined.

So sorry to hear of such a sad loss. ::

----------


## sassylass

Beautifully said AC.  She was one in a billion, such a kind and funny lady.  I've very fond memories of those nights in the chatroom when we would be crying with laughter.  It was even better when we met in person, highlander and I felt like long lost sisters.  I'll miss her more than words can express....

----------


## Kenn

Goodnight sweet lass you gave so much to one and all.
We shall not see the like again,
You made us laugh,
You made us cry,
Our ribs ached with the with the jokes you played.
A light went out in the world last week,
But we had the joy of your company.
Forever in our minds.

----------


## squidge

How sad this has made me. I too enjoyed those nights in the days when the chat room was buzzing and the Craic was well....crackling. I met Highlander then too and we laughed as much in real life as in our Friday night chat sessions. I'm so sad to hear this and my heart goes out to Mr Highlander and the rest of her family.

----------


## joxville

So sorry to hear of Highlanders passing, she made me very welcome in the chatroom in my early days on the org and had many a good laugh with her, my sympathies to her family at this sad time.

R.I.P. Highlander x

----------


## Tugmistress

I can only agree with everything that has been said already

RIP the 'One & Only' 

I will never forget you

----------


## Betty

Well said ac.  As one of the chat orgers from long ago I too would like to pass on my deepest sympathy to Highlander's family.  I will fondly remember the good times we spent together, including the times we met in person.  I will miss you Highlander aka (H).

----------


## weedonald

So sad to hear this news. My sympathy to the family..... Will miss her in the chat room , and, the next time I get back to Thurso, not being able to see her again.

----------


## Moira

I can only echo what ACameron and the rest of you have said.  Highlander was indeed "the one and only".  A sweet & lovely person with an awesome sense of humour, just my kinda girl.  :Grin: 

I wasn't a member of the forums in the very early days but I arrived not long after.  ACameron (AC) was a *very bad boy* in the chatroom and during the quizzes and Highlander (H) was right to "boot" him.  There were few rules, yet AC managed to break them all and caused H to invent a few more!  :Wink: 

RIP H, you will be sorely missed. My heart goes out to your hubby & family at this very sad time.

M x

----------


## Angela

I'm really shocked and saddened to hear this. Highlander was so very kind and welcoming to me when I first joined the Org and ventured nervously into the chatroom. 

She'll be very sorely missed. My thoughts and sympathies to her husband and family.

----------


## poppett

RIP Highlander.   Deepest condolences to the family.

----------


## funky-dunky

RIP highlander. You will be deeply missed by all us orgers,

----------


## Sporran

Gosh, I am very much behind the times, as I have only just learned the sad news of Highlander's passing from reading this thread, a few minutes ago. I am very shocked and saddened! I too remember her from the early Chatroom days, and always enjoyed her wit and humour, both there and on the Forum. My heartfelt sympathy goes out to her family. Rest in Peace dear Highlander.

----------


## Fran

So sad. I didn't know her but she was an orger and we have sometimes chatted on here.She had many friends and will be very missed.

----------

